# Oh no...young (possibly) bred doeling



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

So we had a fence breech in the week of the 20th of January.
Y'all know where this is going....

We had 2, 11wk old doelings running with the mama's and were exposed
to the buck. I didn't think much about it (didn't see anything - got buck put into 
another area within a few days, figured the mamas that were in heat would be bred and that would be it)...
One doeling is starting to look a bit rounder than most 6mo's. SHOOT. :Bawling:

Now, she was a bit of a mishap herself & I totally get that we may have to put
her down if she (is) and has a lot of trouble delivering. *sigh* 
Any other suggestions for dealing with a very young doeling that is bred & or for kidding. 
Fence breech kids will be due at the earliest 18 june.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

2 cc dose of lutalyse will abort the fetus and save the doe. Go to your veterinarian and tell him/her what happened and that the doe is more important than saving the kids.

https://online.zoetis.com/us/en/products/pages/lutalyse.aspx

BE SURE YOU GET 2 CC. Some vets will tell you if it's a small goat or a mini breed, it only takes 1 CC. No. Get 2 CC

It must be given in the muscle, not subcutaneously. Do not get any of it on you if you are breeding age.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I think if one is really concerned that one would run a Lute protocol, if that's possible. I am sure one of the more knowledgeable members or a search of the forum can provide the details.

They really do their best to give one heartburn don't they?


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Can you give lute this late?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is my understanding that the timing is only critical in that you can't do it too quickly after breeding. 

I have only used it in the time frame of 14 days after exposure.

If someone has used it later, I wish they would describe their experience.

What breed is this goat, and what does she weigh?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I found an article:
http://kinne.net/induce.htm


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

She's a nubian/alpine cross, mom is small framed....dad was mom's brother 
(yup, the fence jumper now lives somewhere else!!) Mom hides her pregnancies 
very well. Not sure where she puts those kids!
MAYBE she weighs 50lbs soaking wet. 
I'll see if I can get some photos, it's just started sprinkling though
I'll be honest with you, I'm hesitant to give lute this late *if* she's bred those are
pretty well formed kid/s. I understand the consequences if she does kid out though.
What a tough spot : /


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep, follow exactly what Alice said.

My first goats were some fainters, the guy let all the goats be in the same pen together, including buck. I didn't realize that a goat that young could be bred, and once I did some reading I decided to give lute to the 7 m.o. doeling I'd bought. She aborted fully furred 3/4 sized kids. One was stuck, so it was a good thing I aborted her then or she would have possibly died a few weeks later.

Do. it. now.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Does she have any udder development yet? If you abort her now, she shouldn't have any problems getting the kids out, and it would be so much better for her. You may save her life. She will be just fine to breed and kid later down the line.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I understand your reluctance. No one like to abort a goat. And some consider it an ethical dilemma.

To get over that, go out, and pet her, and say to her *out loud*, "I'm sorry that you are going to die in bloody agony, and your babies are going to die with you. But I can't just let the babies die to save your life. You will have to experience terrible pain, and all die together, because I am really uncomfortable with giving you a shot and letting you miscarry and go on to have healthy kids and live."

And then see if you have the same dilemma.
Don't just read it and dismiss it. Things don't become real to us until we say them out loud. Go out and tell her.
I don't mean this to be harsh to you in any way. I'm saying this because I really do understand how you feel, and also the reality of the situation.


----------



## pfarms (Feb 3, 2013)

Frosted Mini's said:


> Does she have any udder development yet? If you abort her now, she shouldn't have any problems getting the kids out, and it would be so much better for her. You may save her life. She will be just fine to breed and kid later down the line.


Out of curiosity, would udder development matter if you are aborting the goat?



I have been through this delimma with cattle. It is best delt with sooner then later. I purchased a short yearling and after I got her home, I had the vet do a once over on her and found out she was in calf. We did abort it. She was estimated 7 months along, the yearling was just hitting a year old. It was highland, so they are not mature enough to bred that young without risking the life of the heifer. She now is three and just had a big bull calf two months ago. It is worth it in the end. But never easy.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I say you have 3 choices. Lute now save the doe, put her down during a horrible delivery, or call out vet for a c section when she goes into labor. Or you can let her try to deliver who know all may go ok in the realm of it all.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I need to share my experience with a very young bred doeling. Totally my fault! She delivered at 8 months.....a single buckling. He wasn't abnormally large. I watched her like a hawk and did help her deliver. She really didn't need it but I didn't want her to struggle at delivery if I could help it at all. She is a togg/alpine bred to togg. She is a wonderful mother. 

Caliann also had a very young doeling mother. It isn't always impossible.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

How about do a blood test to know for sure? You'll have results in a few days.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

pfarms said:


> Out of curiosity, would udder development matter if you are aborting the goat?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been through this delimma with cattle. It is best delt with sooner then later. I purchased a short yearling and after I got her home, I had the vet do a once over on her and found out she was in calf. We did abort it. She was estimated 7 months along, the yearling was just hitting a year old. It was highland, so they are not mature enough to bred that young without risking the life of the heifer. She now is three and just had a big bull calf two months ago. It is worth it in the end. But never easy.


I think she's asking as in to see if she's bred or not.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

my experience in this matter...
had Candy doeling of 4 almost 5 months go into heat (never had one do that this early) she went through 2 fenced area's to get to bucks, got bred. I luted her but apparently she had gotten out sometime a month later and got bred again and no one at home mentioned this to me, so on what would have been her original due date I noticed her starting to form an udder and it kept growing, so there I was with a pregnant doeling and not knowing her due date so not knowing when to call vet out...I was worried, stressed, and ----ed. I got lucky she kidded out a wee baby boy (TINY Toy) and did well but it ripped the heckydarn out of her vulva. Candy is 11 months old now and will not be bred this year if I have to put a dang chastity belt on her!! She still has growing to do.
It is in the end your choice and believe me I wanted to be there when she kidded but she did it on the sly in between my barn checks. So yours is even younger then mine and I would say IMHO a much higher risk...


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

it can go HORRIBLY wrong, and if it does it can scar people for life, but it can also go just like any other delivery or close to it, and if that happens your blessed regardless of the conditions, anytime you breed you run the risk of SOMETHING going wrong, and you HAVE to be willing to do what it takes to make the best of things, in the end its YOUR call and YOU have to live with what ever choice you make,


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Make sure she is bred first of all she could just be gaining weight.
I have had young does freshen fine and I have also lost them
It is your choice which do you want a doe aborted and living or a dead doe
sorry so blunt but this is a homesteading forum


----------



## chica051588 (Apr 1, 2013)

What did you decide to do?


----------

